
Italy's Covid-19 death toll tops 10k despite long lockdown - doppp
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/world/italy-covid-19-coronavirus-death-toll-rome-12586602
======
keenmaster
My guess is that people are getting infected at the grocery store and
returning home to infect their family. The lines at my local Costco are as
long as ever. People are behaving as if Coronavirus spares them while they
purchase necessities, as if it operates by some chivalric standard of warfare.
Most grocery stores are doing little to stop this. News organizations and
public officials are barely saying anything about it too, even though it is
probably the most common inter-cluster infection vector at this point.

